# Best FTP application to work like rsync



## itslikethat (Nov 30, 2010)

I need to maintain a local mirror website content on various web hosts.  Some of these hosts provide ssh access so I can use the rsync port that seems to be very efficient.  However on other hosts all I get is FTP access, so I am trying to find the best ports to allow me to do efficient mirroring of websites with just ftp access.  I am also running KDE.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2010)

Use ftp/lftp.

http://serverfault.com/questions/24622/how-to-use-rsync-over-ftp
(Note answer #10)


----------



## itslikethat (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Sir Dice,

I took your advice and have been using lftp and built a few good scripts to automatically download an entire ftp account only replacing new files.  The only downside I have encountered is that I have several hosts and have found that lftp will trip the security on some hosts who have an anti- port scanning security setting.  Usually you can get your IP whitelisted by just letting them know you are using lftp.


----------

